# Speicherzugriffsfehler !!!

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Hab seit ca 30 Minuten ganz komische Fehlermeldungen

Wenn ich versuch z.B. inkscape zu starten bekomm ich Speicherzugriffsfehler

Wenn ich versuch z.B. emerge kdeprint bekomm ich Speicherzugriffsfehler

Wenn ich versuch z.B. emerge glibc bekomm ich Speicherzugriffsfehler

Usw.

ähm woran kann das liegen?

RAM ist neu und laut Memtest86 i.o !

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hab jetzt den 2.6.20 drauf und bisher keine Meldung von Speicherzugriffsfehler!

Scheint wohl als wenn der 2.6.22 ned wirklich stable wäre.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi root_tux_linux,

meiner Erfahrung nach sind Speicherzugriffsfehler zu dieser Jahreszeit eher auf eine unzureichende Kühlung zurückzuführen als auf einen Kernel. Dieser hat, wenn er nicht grade im Unstable-Bereich ist und dies Problem bei dir sonst nicht auftritt auch recht wenig damit zu tun. Ok das ist jetzt nicht gut ausgedrückt.. also eher so es ist recht unwahrscheinlich das die Speicherzugriffsfehler daher rühren.

Versuch einfach nachts, wenn es kühler ist... den Kompiler anzuwerfen. ;)

LG Chris

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hi root_tux_linux,
> 
> meiner Erfahrung nach sind Speicherzugriffsfehler zu dieser Jahreszeit eher auf eine unzureichende Kühlung zurückzuführen als auf einen Kernel. Dieser hat, wenn er nicht grade im Unstable-Bereich ist und dies Problem bei dir sonst nicht auftritt auch recht wenig damit zu tun. Ok das ist jetzt nicht gut ausgedrückt.. also eher so es ist recht unwahrscheinlich das die Speicherzugriffsfehler daher rühren.
> 
> Versuch einfach nachts, wenn es kühler ist... den Kompiler anzuwerfen. 
> ...

 

ähm meine CPU's haben nicht mal 45°C  :Smile: 

Und  komisch wärs ja auch 2.6.22 = fehler, 2.6.20 & 2.6.21 = kein fehler  :Wink: 

----------

## a.forlorn

Hehe, die Temperatur der CPU ist ja nicht allein entscheidend. Die Northbridge und auch der RAM kann da durchaus auch einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Ob das aber der Fall hier ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Die internen Sensoren können aber auch je nach Hersteller und Platzierung bis zu 15°C abweichen.  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

Naja, an Speicherzugriffsfehler muss ja nicht immer die Hardware drann Schuld sein.

Ungünstige CFLAGS z.B oder auch Softwarefehler können einen

SIGSEGV: segmentation violation

Speicherzugriffsfehler

 hervorufen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich schraube im Sommer das Seitenteil vom Gehäuse ab. Das hat die Speicherzugriffsfehler deutlich reduziert. Ich denke, das es bei mir ein Temperaturproblem ist, obwohl lt. conky die Temperaturen von cpu und mb unter 60° bzw. 70° liegen.

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich schraube im Sommer das Seitenteil vom Gehäuse ab. Das hat die Speicherzugriffsfehler deutlich reduziert. Ich denke, das es bei mir ein Temperaturproblem ist, obwohl lt. conky die Temperaturen von cpu und mb unter 60° bzw. 70° liegen.

 

naja je nachdem wo der sensor für die CPU tempertur liegt, entweder in der cpu selbst oder ein externer sensor, dann stimmen die gemessenen Temperaturen nicht 100%ig.

Die angegebene maximale Temperatur, die eine CPU verträgt ist die Kerntemperatur. Wenn aber ein externer Sensor die Temperatur misst, dann ist diese gemessene Temperatur bis zu 20 Grad kühler als die Kerntemperatur. Sprich bei gemessenen 60 Grad Celsius mit dem externen Sensor, ist die kerntemperatur bei ca 90 Grad Celsius.

Die genauste Temperatur bekommt man, wenn man den sogenannte "Thermal zone" sensor ausliest, welcher direkt im CPU-Kern integriert ist.

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

> [...]dann ist diese gemessene Temperatur bis zu 20 Grad kühler als die Kerntemperatur. Sprich bei gemessenen 60 Grad Celsius mit dem externen Sensor, ist die kerntemperatur bei ca 90 Grad[...]

 

 :Very Happy:  (sry)

Dabei ist es doch heute schon wieder deutlich kühler  :Wink: 

Oder war die letzte Nacht sooo lang?

 :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   [...]dann ist diese gemessene Temperatur bis zu 20 Grad kühler als die Kerntemperatur. Sprich bei gemessenen 60 Grad Celsius mit dem externen Sensor, ist die kerntemperatur bei ca 90 Grad[...] 
> 
>  (sry)
> 
> Dabei ist es doch heute schon wieder deutlich kühler 
> ...

 

ups  :Wink: 

da habe ich wohl mit dem 70Grad Celsius gerechnet  :Wink: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

har  :Smile: 

Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das an der temp ist... vorallem da der fehler ja mit dem kernel wechsel nicht mehr aufgetaucht ist ^^

Btw. Chieftech Big Tower mit  9 Gehäuse Lüftern und Cool and Quiet lauft auch... Die Kerne werden auf 1800Mhz runtergetaktet wenn sie ned benutzt werden.

Ist ja auch egal, jetzt gehts und ich bin glücklich  :Smile: 

Apropos... CFLAGS ist -mfpmath=sse -msse3 -m3dnow im march=athlon64 drin?

----------

